# shrimp compatability with Koralia flow pump



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

I am currently pondering getting a Hydor Koralia flow pump model 1 (my flow distribution was good, but I have some dead spots now that my biomass is increasing). 

Will this flow pump be OK with dwarf shrimp\shrimplets, or will they become sushi  :?:  

I currently have 6 Amano shrimp but am hoing to be adding about 30 more miscellaneous dwarf shrimp in the next few months.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Sep 2008)

My Amano and Red Cherry seem to do well with mine, usually seen them on top of the pump too.
Not sure about the shrimplets though!


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> My Amano and Red Cherry seem to do well with mine, usually seen them on top of the pump too.
> Not sure about the shrimplets though!



Cheers Paulo  

Out of interest, what model do you have? I presume it is the Nano or model1...


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Sep 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Cheers Paulo
> Out of interest, what model do you have? I presume it is the Nano or model1...


Its the Nano version, everything else would be too much for my tank.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

I think I am going to brave the model 1   

If it is too much flow for my 160l tank,I'll bounce it off of a pane of glass to take the edge off of it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Sep 2008)

I've got a Koralia 1 in my 180l tank and it's certainly not too much.  I think I could have gone a model higher without problems, but the 1 is fine.  Get it the right way round to stop bubbles building up in it and making it noisy!  Mine was making a racket until I turned it round slightly!


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks Ed 

If I get an internal flow pump it looks like it will be the Koralia 1.


----------



## Wolfenrook (15 Sep 2008)

Should be fine with adults, might turn the occasional shrimplet into shrimp paste though.   

Ade


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Sep 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Should be fine with adults, might turn the occasional shrimplet into shrimp paste though.
> 
> Ade



I've seen small shrimp on the pump casing swim away fine as the current draw through the cage isn't that high.  With the open nature of the pump and impellor design I think that a shrimplet would have a very high chance of simply being blown out a little dazed!  I've certainly never seen a body, even before adding fish.


----------



## Wolfenrook (15 Sep 2008)

Good to hear that Ed.  They have always worried me as no way to cover them properly.   

Ade


----------



## Ray (16 Sep 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've got a Koralia 1 in my 180l tank and it's certainly not too much.  I think I could have gone a model higher without problems, but the 1 is fine.


Good grief - 1500lp/h and you want more?  Is that because the plants "absorb" so much of the flow as it goes around the tank, otherwise I'm imagining it would be a vortex!  Assuming that's the same tank you run a 2028 on thats trebling the flow from your filter for 12x circulation.


			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Get it the right way round to stop bubbles building up in it and making it noisy!  Mine was making a racket until I turned it round slightly!


Once correctly set up is it completely silent?


----------



## a1Matt (16 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys.  I have now confidently added the Koralia 1 to my list of possible options for increasing my flow   

I wouldn't have believed you 12 months ago but after a lot of reading on this forum and observing how my flow (tetratec ex1200, rated at 1200lph) is reduced by my plant density and placement and also by my hardscape layout I can fully believe that Eds 180L can 'absorb' 1500lph of flow  :!:


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Sep 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a different 180 from the one with the 2128 on.  The Koralia is in a Rio 180 with the Juwel internal (which I like!   ).  The flow from the Koralia is very different to a filter or conventional powerhead; the flow is more diffuse and has less velocity so is a more gentle mass movement of water.  In other words I think it's perfect for a planted tank where we want lots of water moving, but not blasting everything all over the place!  I'd love to rig up a DIY filter system where all the flow was from these as I think it'd be very efficient on power as well as giving lots of the right kind of water movement.  Be a nice customised job!



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every so often it belches some bubbles out and makes some noise but the rest of the time it's quieter than the Juwel filter.


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Apr 2011)

Apologies for the thread necromancy, but for those still paranoid about mixing shrimp and koralia here's my solution. Pretty obvious and already mentioned but with (blurry and huge (sorry)) photos!!!

Basically you just need any filter media bags (£3 off ebay):







 and some zip ties (100 black ones £2.60 off ebay).

Chop the bags into smaller pieces:





Wrap and twist over the pump and pull hard on the zip tie under the first "rib" of the koralia:





Then another tie under the second rib short of the base. Trim off the excess:





Ready to go:





Gave my filter intake the same treatment thereby removing the sponge and improving flow:





Two caveats:
1) Have placed my diffuser under the koralia. With the net in place I'm seeing fairly big bubbles build up before getting sucked in so not get the fine bubbles distributed around the tank I'd like

2) The net I've used might be a little too coarse to keep out very small shrimplets


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

Just to note, while that is fine for adult shrimp, if you breed shrimp in the tank that will still get the shrimplets


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Apr 2011)

Yeah, that's what I'm worried about. Anyone have any experience of putting tights in an aquarium?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

I don't think people should be worries about the Koralias, they shouldn't kill your shrimp, just prevent them from getting into the filter and that would be enough.

For that all you need is these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0603971762

I use them in my tanks and they are great


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience of putting tights in an aquarium?



Yes, they work, but clog up very quickly.
I've seen a few people using Paulo's suggestion and it works well.


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Apr 2011)

Cheers both, will give that cover a go. Still paranoid about the koralia though. If not for the shrimp then for the microrasbora who appear to have no fear (and not much sense either).

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (28 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I don't think people should be worries about the Koralias, they shouldn't kill your shrimp, just prevent them from getting into the filter and that would be enough.
> 
> For that all you need is these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0603971762
> 
> I use them in my tanks and they are great




Those are good, But If you don't want to spend that Much. You can make these from the Stainless Steel Tea Strainers you find in the Kitchen Section in Most Shops. And Some Cable ties. 
Will Make one and Post some Pix, as not sure what happened to my last one.


----------

